# Would like to clear something up with outside opinions



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

i received negative feedback today... never even made a transaction
where in this conversation was i being rude?

and sorry i have a job and a familly and dont have time to reply to every single pm i receive, my life doesnt revolve around making a sale to someone who was initially rude to me.

have fun with your quarantine tank, it wont be coming from me



firsttenor said:


> What's up? Are you not going to sell me the tank anymore because I thought your anemone might be a worm? (looked it up and it is an anemone btw)
> 
> I'm confused here... what's with the no reply
> 
> ...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I didn't really see any rudeness till their last pm.I think they got upset because you only replied with "the one i have listed for sale is an actual anemone" without discussing the time/day arrangement. either way I don't think feedback should be left unless there was an actual transaction. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

I just read the feed back, and I must say, don't you just LOVE the irony? Seriously though, if someone doesn't reply, send another pm or just be patient; people have lives... (well except for me )


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

you weren't rude at all. talk to a mod and have them remove the negative feedback. i think it's ridiculous that someone would post ANY type of feedback when no transaction even took place. perhaps we need a "conversation feedback" or maybe the current feedback options should include a "prospective buyer" tab... ;-). did i mention ridiculous?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*What the *^#!*

What was done here is a total misuse of our profile feed back system, with no transaction it should be removed!!


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

internet has no tone of voice!


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

aw that sucks.  I do agree, there should be an actual transaction to give a rating. 

I didn't see any rudeness or difficulty at all with you. Hope you can get it reversed.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm closing this topic and will discuss directly with spit.fire regarding this. No transaction = no feedback.

I'll have this rectified.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

For the record, if I'm not mistaken...if you ever have issues with what you feel is a bad feedback.... if you go to your feedback page, there is a column marked options to the right of each comment. The one with the red triangle is for reporting a bad rating, just click on that and give an explanation then submit it & the higher ups will take the appropriate action. I reported it for you and added a link to this thread. Hope it helps


----------

